# ObamaCare Flatlines: ObamaCare Taxes Home Sales - Clobbers Middle-Class Americans



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

ObamaCare Flatlines: ObamaCare Taxes Home Sales - Clobbers Middle-Class Americans 
Posted April 8, 2010

_*"I can make a firm pledge. Under my plan, no family making less than $250,000 a year will see any form of tax increase. Not your income tax, not your payroll tax, not your capital gains taxes, not any of your taxes," *
President Obama, September 12, 2008_

Beginning January 1, 2013, ObamaCare imposes a 3.8% Medicare tax on unearned income of "high-income" taxpayers which could apply to proceeds from the sale of single family homes, townhouses, co-ops, condominiums, and even rental income, depending on your individual circumstances and any capital gains tax exclusions. Importantly, the "high income" thresholds are not indexed for inflation so will reach increasing numbers of middle-class taxpayers over time.

http://www.gop.gov/blog/10/04/08/obamacare-flatlines-obamacare-taxes-home


----------

